# 98 NISSAN ALTIMA OVERHEATING PLEASE HELP!!!



## Kema860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Ok my 98 nissan altima is over heating a belt broke in the front right side car didn't die kept running 2 weeks later it startrd to overheat while driving not when idling. Replaced thermostat and radiator cap car still over heating . radiator has junk inside flushed. with waterhose still overheating what is wrong I need this fixed asap!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Shade-tree radiator flushing with a water hose most of the time doesn't work very well. The radiator most likely is still plugged up. A good way to test for a plugged up radiator is to fully warm up the coolant system by driving for about 1/2 hr. Now feel the bottom radiator hose; it should be hot to the touch. If it's just warm, the radiator is plugged up.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If there's junk in the radiator, check the inside of the oil cap for junk in the crankcase. You may have a blown head gasket.


----------



## Benjamin1986 (1 mo ago)

the radiator is still clogged, try to clean it without water anyway


----------

